# Where can I find a 2/3 tier wire and plastic cage? something like this...



## annabelle00 (Apr 20, 2013)

or











^ would love a cage like those...a bit bigger? with a few tiers?

not much of a fan of the huge black dog crates...


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 20, 2013)

they really don't make store-bought rabbit cages that are large enough to be appropriate for rabbits >< have you looked into NIC/C&C style cages/condos? they're bigger, better and cheaper.

http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html
http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm (shows how to do coroplast floors if you'd rather use that than plywood)
best deal on grids for the cages: http://www.sears.com/stor-floor-sta...p-00913332000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

here's my condo (everyone does theirs differently - that's the great thing about these cages, they're *so* customizable!):


----------



## annabelle00 (Apr 20, 2013)

True. Hoping if there's something bigger as I like the functionality with the plastic grid bottom, guard and tray along with large doors.

I love how those are customizable too unfortunately they don't sell those here at least none I have seen and shipping would be expensive online.

They would have run of the room once she+he is spayed+neutered.

At the moment she is in a hutch outside with a pen. Before 4 months she was pretty good with her litter box only pooped in her cage or box. She's quite hormonal atm :s but enjoys the fresh air from outside winter is starting over here now so I will have to get her in and she's due to be spayed after the 28th when she becomes 6 months.

And he is disabled till I can find a way to get his fracture to heal (acupuncture) hopefully.

I have looked into condos but wouldn't have the space for them plus we rent the landlord would be against it...she and he would have the run of the house/room though. Also they haven't bonded yet.

Not exactly sure what to do...Mirabelle is an Angora and winter+hormones+outside= x[ 




The ones with trays are much easier to clean and keep her clean. I have recently got a litter box with a grid on top so the litter doesn't stick to her but she just sits on o.o


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 20, 2013)

annabelle00 said:


> I love how those are customizable too unfortunately they don't sell those here at least none I have seen and shipping would be expensive online.



where are you located? perhaps I can help you track some down...


----------



## missyscove (Apr 20, 2013)

Where you're located is really important for things like this. 
They do make wire and plastic dog crates. Sadly most of them are for small dogs and so are too small to be a good rabbit cage. The bigger ones are really expensive. 
The 42 inch one here is almost $400, well over twice what I paid for my black wire dog crate which I love.

http://www.petco.com/product/112853...Sage-Steel-Crate.aspx?CoreCat=FamilyCrossSell

This one is a little cheaper. 
http://www.petco.com/product/119202...late-Steel-Crate.aspx?CoreCat=FamilyCrossSell


----------



## annabelle00 (Apr 20, 2013)

I live in New Zealand. The dog crates are around 50-80 for a large (91cm length) but do go to $100+ too.
It will most likey have to be dog crates till they have bonded though...Wish there was a nicer looking one though similar to the designs above.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 21, 2013)

you might check this thread for info on finding NIC grids... http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/nic-australia-74431/

if you can't track any down, another alternative to a dog crate is an animal/dog exercise pen - much cheaper than an actual crate and larger, too!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you had a look on Trade Me? I live in NZ also and often there are people selling second hand dog crates on there. My bunnies are in the dog crates, they are kind of heavy and not ideal but they were the best I could come up with. I have put some shelves in so they have more room. I have also just recently got an Angora and he is in a crate as well. 

I am looking at building the cage in this thread http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/2013-cages-youve-made-73877/
sixth one down, so I can move him inside over winter, and I have seen those shelves at The Warehouse and Mitre Ten and can join to sets together to make it quite large, with just a playpen around it. 

Also, there is a lady in Auckland who does guinea pig rescue and she is looking at importing the NIC cages, this is her facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/CavyCareRescue?fref=ts

I also have contact details at my work for a guy who does cheaper crates and playpens which I can give to you, he is based in Auckland, where are you?


----------



## Anaira (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd recommend obtaining a large sheet of either coroplast, lino, or vinyl(or even a plastic tablecloth, maybe. If she won't rip it up.) and then finding something to form walls. Kids playpen might work?
Could you have her inside the kitchen, or bathroom?


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 22, 2013)

Aliena said:


> Also, there is a lady in Auckland who does guinea pig rescue and she is looking at importing the NIC cages, this is her facebook page:
> https://www.facebook.com/CavyCareRescue?fref=ts



NIC cages, or NIC grids? if you're willing to buy a buttload at a time from some company in china (there's like a thousand to choose from), they're crazy cheap (before shipping, anyway) - I imagine if you could talk them into non-insane shipping charges on a large lot, you could turn a tidy profit given how impossible the grids are to find in Australia/NZ as long as you were vigilant about getting the word out that you had them!


----------



## annabelle00 (Apr 22, 2013)

Aliena said:


> Have you had a look on Trade Me? I live in NZ also and often there are people selling second hand dog crates on there. My bunnies are in the dog crates, they are kind of heavy and not ideal but they were the best I could come up with. I have put some shelves in so they have more room. I have also just recently got an Angora and he is in a crate as well.
> 
> I am looking at building the cage in this thread http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/2013-cages-youve-made-73877/
> sixth one down, so I can move him inside over winter, and I have seen those shelves at The Warehouse and Mitre Ten and can join to sets together to make it quite large, with just a playpen around it.
> ...


 
I'm on the North Shore.

There's a nice silver dog crate going at a sale price on Trade Me (prefer the lighter colors as my room is pretty much in that style) I might get that one and get some shelves in. Would probably have to get a ramp too. Mirabelle is really cautious about heights

I have spoken to my dad about getting the bunny set up in either the laundry room or the verandah near it. 
She prefers my room so I was thinking of setting up some kind of carpeted area with her stuff (once her spay is done). But while she is recovering I'll stick to dog crates...those vet beds might help too.

Any info on some cheap ones? I have seen the pet shop sell for between $47-$65 for a Medium size. Or just some fleece from the hospice. :bunnyheart


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 22, 2013)

ramps are overrated - they take up way too much space. I recommend trying to figure out a cheap way to build a single step as a half-way point to the shelf instead, or placing a box or another toy she can climb on top of in a position where it can serve as a half-way point.


----------



## annabelle00 (Apr 22, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> ramps are overrated - they take up way too much space. I recommend trying to figure out a cheap way to build a single step as a half-way point to the shelf instead, or placing a box or another toy she can climb on top of in a position where it can serve as a half-way point.


 
Like a little tunnel box...

Think I'll check out The Warehouse and some other hardware supply stores for some wire shelves...I've seen some 90cm x 60cm ones.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 22, 2013)

an igloo or a woven wood/willow tunnel or semi-circle type tunnel would work wonderfully... or better yet, if you have dollar stores over there, one of these - http://www.99only.com/club99/dorm-necessities/be-plastic-stackable-bin-assorted - turned upside down would be a dirt cheap and effective solution


----------



## annabelle00 (Apr 22, 2013)

Something like that...

If I manage to get some NIC I think I should be able to manage a 3x2x3... or DIY something like this http://www.leithpetwerks.com/indexpage.cfm?category=1


----------



## Aliena (Apr 23, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> NIC cages, or NIC grids?



NIC grids I meant, sorry. Think she found she had to order huge amounts to get a reasonable shipping cost so was asking around to see what the demand would be. I think she got quite a favourable response to it so hopefully she will go ahead with importing them.

Don't know about vet beds sorry, will keep an eye out for you. Not sure if fleece works the same, I've always found that liquid seems to sit on top of fleece.


----------



## annabelle00 (Apr 27, 2013)

Any idea where in Australia I could find some? I have family who probably won't mind sending some my way and it would cheaper shipping wise.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 27, 2013)

We have a lot of trouble finding them here in Aus as well. Apparently the Reject Shop used to sell them under the name "Stack and Rack" or something, but nobody that I know has been able to find them for some time. I have been looking around all over the place for them recently, no luck so far.


----------



## annabelle00 (May 6, 2013)

Very glad to know I just found some NIC (in white!)  for around $30 incl. shipping


----------

